# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Neusspray

## yolan

mijn vraag is..... zodra ik neusspray gebruik( ik kan echt niet zonder)
begin ik met niezen, snotteren, loopneus,tranende ogen enz enz
komt dit dan juist door het gebruik van de spray????

bij voorbaat dank yolan

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk 's in de rubriek 'Verslavingen' > verslaafd aan neusspray/neusdruppels , daar ga je veel info vinden!

Ik denk persoonlijk dat je neusspray te zwaar is ... bijv Otrivine heeft dat effect ook op mij; ik kan daar niet tegen!

Sterkte!!

----------


## anMa

Als mijn neus erg verstopt is door bv huisstofallergie of pollen dan gebruik ik weleens Physiomer neusspray van de apotheek
zeezout oplossing met water verder zit er niks in
Bij de apotheek
Het sprayt heel fijn eigenlijk een soort douche voor je neus
Je moet je hoofd schuin houden en dan de andere kant ook weer
Zo spoel je je neus schoon en kun je weer heel goed ademen
Ook kun je het zo lang gebruiken als je wilt
anMa
Vooral in t voorjaar als er weer pollen zijn waar ik niet tegen kan beter dan pillen

----------


## Flogiston

@yolan, als je iets gebruikt (of het nu neusspray is of iets anders) en je krijgt daar steevast verschijnselen van, dan ben je kennelijk overgevoelig voor het spul dat je gebruikt. In dat geval kun je beter goed nadenken of je dat spul nog wel moet blijven gebruiken.

Soms kan het noodzakelijk zijn. Maar dat geldt alleen als de verschijnselen die je van die neusspray krijgt, ernstiger zijn dan de verschijnselen die je zou hebben als je die neusspray niet zou gebruiken. En natuurlijk alleen als er geen beter alternatief voor die neusspray is.

Maar als je echt afhankelijk bent van die neusspray, dan vraag ik me af: waarom? Wat zou er gebeuren als je zou stoppen? Is het een zelf-gecreëerde verslaving? Dan kun je eens informatie zoeken op de plek die Agnes574 noemt. Is het medisch noodzakelijk? Dan kun je eens met je arts overleggen of je kunt overstappen op een ander middel. Of, nog beter: of er een heel andere manier is om van je problemen af te komen. Bijvoorbeeld een neustussenschotcorrectie, of iets anders dat jou van je problemen afhelpt.

----------


## Raimun

@ Yolan...
Je zou met Po-Ho olie ..( Japanse olie ..JHP..) kunnen proberen !! 
Het is 'n zuiver plantaardig preparaat ..uitgebreide toepassingsmogelijkheden !! 
( niet verwarren met pepermunt olie !! die hier geproduceerd wordt ! )
Te koop in apotheek ..of reform winkel .. (30ml...9 à 10€)
Jaren geleden heb ik dit met succes gebruikt om mijn migraine onder controle te houden !!
Nadien blijven gebruiken ..bij neusklachten..spierpijnen..hoofdpijn...keelpijnen. .mondhygiëne ..vermoeidheid..enz..
Mag uitwendig en inwendig gebruikt worden ...
Enkel oppassen voor contact met de ogen !!...( is nogal pijnlijk !! ) 
Belangrijk !! ..het werkt niet verslavend !!!

----------


## Flogiston

Kijk, da's nou een nuttige toevoeging. Bedankt, Raimun!

----------


## afra1213

Ik begrijp niet waarom Raimun nu ineens wel door je bedankt wordt.
Waarom denk je nu ineens dat het wel kan werken terwijl je altijd blijft verkondigen dat
dit soort suplementen niet bewezen zijn.

----------


## Flogiston

Hmm... afra1213, je stelt me voor een moeilijke keuze...

Moet ik reageren of niet?

Ik heb de indruk dat je mijn reacties veel te snel als een persoonlijke aanval ziet. Ook als ik dat ab-so-luut niet zo bedoel. Dus als ik nu reageer, zeg ik iets tegen jou, en loop ik dus het risico dat je je opnieuw aangevallen voelt.

Dat wil ik niet. Want ik wil je helemaal niet aanvallen. Ik wil alleen maar een gesprek aangaan.

Weet je wat? Ik reageer, ik vertel vooraf (bij deze) dat mijn reactie _behulpzaam_ is bedoeld, zelfs als ik vertel dat je het verkeerd ziet.

Beslis zelf maar of je verder wilt lezen.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - >8 - - - - - - - - - - -


Goed, ter zake. Je begint je reactie met "_Ik begrijp niet waarom_ ...". Ik denk dat je daarmee de kern goed aangeeft: je begrijpt mij niet. Je ziet niet wat ik bedoel - en ik denk dat dat wordt veroorzaakt door je (sorry - het volgende is behulpzaam bedoeld, word niet boos alsjeblieft) vooringenomenheid.

Dat blijkt uit de rest van je reactie. Daaruit lees ik (misschien lees ik dat verkeerd, zou best kunnen, maar op dit moment lees ik) dat je denkt dat ik _altijd_ beweer dat _elk_ supplement _nooit_ kan werken.

Dat bevestigt mijn eerdere vermoeden dat je mij ziet als iemand die alles wat over zulke dingen gaat bij voorbaat afwijst.

Dat is niet zo.

En dat kun je zien aan mijn spontane reactie op de bijdrage van Raimun.

Ik denk dat het enorm zou helpen als je zou accepteren dat ik _niet_ alles bij voorbaat afkraak, maar dat ik open sta voor alles. En ook - zie deze lange reactie - dat ik continu aanbied het gesprek aan te gaan.

Als jij iets vindt, dan mag jij dat zeggen.
Als ik iets vind, dan mag ik dat zeggen.
Ook als we beide iets verschillends vinden.

Als we het niet eens zijn, dan hebben we geen ruzie. Dan zijn we het niet eens. Met alle respect oneens. Ik zie daar geen probleem in.

Ik ga dan graag het gesprek aan. Ik vertel _waarom_ ik het niet met jou eens ben. Dat is geen aanval - dat is mijn manier om een opening te bieden.

Misschien zeg jij: "goh, ja, daar heb je een punt met wat je zegt". Prima.

Misschien zeg jij: "nou, eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat jouw redenen niet goed zijn, want ...", en vervolgens leg je uit _waarom_ je mijn redenen niet goed vind, en/of welke andere redenen jij hebt voor jouw idee. Als ik dan ook netjes meewerk en me niet aangevallen voel, kunnen we op die manier een prachtig gesprek aangaan.

Want, ik heb het al vaker gezegd: niemand is perfect, niemand weet alles. Er zijn dingen die jij denkt te weten, maar waar je het bij het verkeerde eind hebt. Voor mij geldt hetzelfde: er zijn dingen waarvan ik denk dat ze zo zijn, terwijl dat in werkelijkheid anders ligt.

Er is maar één manier om daarachter te komen: het gesprek aangaan. Naar elkaar luisteren. Inzien dat een andere mening er ook mag zijn. Openstaan voor het feit dat het altijd mogelijk is dat je het tóch fout hebt, en dat je dus iets nieuws kunt leren. Bij een verschil van mening alleen op de boodschap reageren, en nooit de boodschapper aanvallen.

Dat is hoe ik in het leven sta. Alleen op die manier roest ik niet vast in mijn huidige, ongetwijfeld beperkte, overtuigingen. Alleen op die manier kan ik dingen leren en nieuwe inzichten verwerven.

Ik heb nog nooit iets geleerd van iemand die hetzelfde zei als ik. Alles wat ik heb geleerd, kwam van mensen die iets heel anders zeiden dan ik, en die mij op basis van een gesprek konden uitleggen _waarom_ zij tot hun conclusie kwamen in plaats van tot de mijne.



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - >8 - - - - - - - - - - -



Tot zover deze reactie. Ik heb hier mijn persoonlijke gedachten met je gedeeld. Ik hoop dat je me gelooft wanneer ik vertel dat dit een uitnodiging tot gesprek is, en geen aanval.

Groetjes,

Flogiston

----------


## sietske763

goed zo heren.................goed bezig!

----------


## afra1213

Beste FLogiston,
_
Ik heb de indruk dat je mijn reacties veel te snel als een persoonlijke aanval ziet. Ook als ik dat ab-so-luut niet zo bedoel. Dus als ik nu reageer, zeg ik iets tegen jou, en loop ik dus het risico dat je je opnieuw aangevallen voelt._

Ja Het klopt dat ik mij regelmatig persoonlijk aangevallen voelt met name omdat er geen enkele punt wat ik geschreven heb kan kloppen. Er is niet een keer positief op gereageerd, Ik voel mij alleen persoonlijk aangevallen als ik mijn persoonlijke ervaringen verteld en dat dan iemand het standpunt in neemt dat dit een fabeltje is of uit de middeleeuwen komt of niet waar kan zijn of iets dergelijks.
Dit zijn met name de teksten waar ik heftig op zal blijven reageren.

_Goed, ter zake. Je begint je reactie met "Ik begrijp niet waarom ...". Ik denk dat je daarmee de kern goed aangeeft: je begrijpt mij niet. Je ziet niet wat ik bedoel - en ik denk dat dat wordt veroorzaakt door je (sorry - het volgende is behulpzaam bedoeld, word niet boos alsjeblieft) vooringenomenheid._

Ik weet precies wat wel of niet klopt en ik zal nooit een verzinsel op dit forum zetten.
Er zijn wel eens punten geweest waar ik zelf geen ervaring mee heb opgedaan.
Zoals bijvoorbeeld genetisch gemanupuleerd voedsel of mijn gevoel bij vacinaties enz.
Ik zal nooit begrijpen waarom er in vaccinaties bepaalde hulpstoffen inzitten die niet in ons lichaam thuis horen. Dit zijn open artikelen waar ik dus alleen mijn vraagtekens bij zet en inderdaad geen ervaring mee heb.
Maar al ik zeg als iemand duizelig is dat het misschien van zijn maag kan komen berust dit altijd op ervaring.

Ik zal alleen een voorbeeld geven:
Als iemand elke nacht een verstopte neus heeft waar geen oplossing voor is en als ik dan zeg dat dit ook van de lever zou kunnen komen en dus allergie kan zijn dan zeg ik dit altijd omdat ik ervaring heb waarbij dit bij meerdere personen is weggegaan is door op de lever te werken. Dit is dus bedoeld om een persoon te helpen.
Het enige wat ik dan wil is dat wij geen discussie krijgen of de wel of niet waar kan zijn.
_
Ik denk dat het enorm zou helpen als je zou accepteren dat ik niet alles bij voorbaat afkraak, maar dat ik open sta voor alles. En ook - zie deze lange reactie - dat ik continu aanbied het gesprek aan te gaan._

*Er moet nog even iets van mijn hart:*
Nog nooit heb ik, wanneer jij iemand een advies heb gegeven, geschreven dat het niet zou kunnen of op een fabeltje berust.

Je mag uiteraard vragen hoe ik aan deze wijsheid maar schrijf nooit meer dat dit niet waar kan of een tekst erbij dat als dit waar zou zijn dan zouden alle artsen dit wel gebruiken. Hiermee zal je alleen discussie uitlokken.
_
Ik heb nog nooit iets geleerd van iemand die hetzelfde zei als ik. Alles wat ik heb geleerd, kwam van mensen die iets heel anders zeiden dan ik, en die mij op basis van een gesprek konden uitleggen waarom zij tot hun conclusie kwamen in plaats van tot de mijne_

Ik vat deze opmerking op als een positief signaal en ik stel dan ook voor om hetgeen de afgelopen maanden heeft plaatsgevonden nu te laten rusten een nieuwe start maken.
Laten wij proberen van nu af aan samen te werken met respect voor elkaars mening daar hebben de personen die met problemen zitten meer aan.

----------


## Flogiston

Super, afra1213! Ik ben echt blij verrast!

Als ik mag reageren - met excuses aan alle overige forumleden die hebben mogen mee"genieten" van onze woordenwisselingen. Maar ik denk dat niet alleen afra1213 en ik, maar ook de rest van de lezers er baat bij hebben wanneer onze problemen de wereld uit zijn. En ik denk dat we dit nu bij uitzondering even in het openbaar moeten doen, omdat iedereen toch al op de hoogte is. Mocht je toch niet mee willen lezen, stop dan nu met lezen.



_Het klopt dat ik mij regelmatig persoonlijk aangevallen voelt met name omdat er geen enkele punt wat ik geschreven heb kan kloppen. Er is niet een keer positief op gereageerd_

Ik kan uitleggen hoe dit gekomen is.

Ik reageer wanneer ik het ergens grondig mee oneens ben, of wanneer ik ergens vraagtekens bij plaats. Het maakt daarbij niet uit _wie_ iets heeft geschreven. Zo heb ik ook nogal heftig gereageerd op postings die afslankpillen aanbeveelden, omdat ik vind dat dat grote troep is, en dat je echt beter andere manieren kunt zoeken om af te vallen. En zo zijn er nog een paar dingen waar ik meer of minder sterk duidelijk heb gemaakt wat mijn mening is.

In jouw geval heb ik gereageerd op die dingen waar ik het niet mee eens was, of waar ik vraagtekens bij had - net zoals ik bij iedereen doe.

Wat ik niet heb gedaan, is bij jouw bijdragen waar ik het _wel_ mee eens was, vermeld dat je dat goed had gezegd.

Zo krijgen we dus de volgende situatie:
- Soms zeg je iets waar ik het niet mee eens ben. Dan laat ik dat merken.
- Soms zeg je iets waar ik het wel mee eens ben. Dan zeg ik niets.

Het gevolg: het lijkt net alsof ik het nooit eens met je eens ben.

Maar dat is dus niet zo.

Maar dit is niet alleen bij jou zo, ook bij anderen zeg ik meestal niets wanneer er iets staat waar ik het mee eens ben. Want om nou bij elke bijdrage van (bijvoorbeeld) sietske763 te zeggen: "Goed gezegd, sietske763, ik ben het helemaal met je eens", dat voegt weinig toe.

Ik hoop dat ik met deze uitleg duidelijk heb kunnen maken dat ik je niet "achtervolg" of zo.



_Ik voel mij alleen persoonlijk aangevallen als ik mijn persoonlijke ervaringen verteld en dat dan iemand het standpunt in neemt dat dit een fabeltje is of uit de middeleeuwen komt of niet waar kan zijn of iets dergelijks._

Misschien ligt dat wel aan mijn natuurlijke stijl van communiceren.

Kijk, soms ben ik het echt niet met je eens. Bijvoorbeeld in het topic waar je vertelde dat het Amerikaanse CDC vrouwen zou adviseren om maar geen borstvoeding meer te geven. Daarvan heb ik de bron gevonden, en vervolgens de bron van die bron, en dat was een artikel dat door de oorspronkelijke onderzoekers was geschreven. Nog betrouwbaarder kan niet, lijkt me.

Uit dat artikel bleek dat het CDC helemaal niet adviseert om maar te stoppen met borstvoeding.

Naar mijn mening was jouw stelling dus fout.

Dat heb ik toen geschreven. Ik reken het jou niet persoonlijk aan. Misschien heb je een steek laten vallen door je bron niet te controleren - zou kunnen. Maar misschien spreek je niet goed Engels, en had je daardoor geen kans om je bron te controleren - zou ook best kunnen.

Daarom neem ik jou persoonlijk niets kwalijk. Maar, voor zover ik heb kunnen nagaan, heb je wel onjuiste informatie verstrekt.

Dat heb ik toen aangegeven. Als ik al iets aanviel, viel ik de _informatie_ aan, niet jou. En, iets dat voor mij vanzelfsprekend is en dat ik daarom nooit opschrijf, maar wat ik misschien in het vervolg juist wel duidelijk moet opschrijven: ik schrijf mijn conclusies op, de redenen voor mijn standpunt. Dat doe ik niet om duidelijk te maken "hoe goed ik wel niet ben" - integendeel.

Ik kan het namelijk best mis hebben. Misschien is er wel een andere bron, die ik over het hoofd heb gezien, waarin duidelijk wordt gemaakt dat mijn bron bevooroordeeld is, of omgekocht, of dat ze een fout hebben gemaakt. Je mag dus _altijd_ vertellen dat je een andere reden hebt gevonden om het toch niet met mij eens te zijn - graag zelfs (ja, echt!), want daar leer ik weer van. Ik heb liever een "oeps, daar heb ik me kennelijk toch vergist" en dat ik daarna wijzer ben, dan dat ik onwetend blijf van mijn beperkte visie.

Dus bij deze de uitnodiging: als je extra informatie hebt, gooi maar in de groep!

Goed, dit was een voorbeeld waarin ik het echt niet met je eens was. Er zijn andere gevallen geweest waarin ik vraagtekens had bij dingen die jij zei. Dat moet kunnen, vind ik. In zo'n geval vertel ik gewoon open en eerlijk over de vraagtekens die ik heb. Zie dat alsjeblieft niet als aanval, maar als _uitnodiging_ om te reageren. Misschien denk je er even over na en zeg je dan dat ik een goed punt heb; misschien denk je er even over na en kun je dan wat extra uitleg geven over jouw standpunt, zodat ik vervolgens _begrijp_ waarom je dat zegt, en het er wellicht zelfs mee eens kan zijn.

Dus: geen aanval, ook al komt dat misschien in eerste instantie zo over. Wel een blijk dat ik serieus op jouw standpunt inga (anders had ik je wel genegeerd), en een uitnodiging om _samen_ onze kennis bij elkaar te leggen om _samen_ uit te zoeken hoe het nu echt zit.

Soms zal dan blijken dat jij wat meer gelijk had dan ik, soms zal blijken dat ik wat meer gelijk had dan jij, soms zullen we samen iets ontdekken dat ieder voor zich nooit had kunnen uitvogelen. Beide partijen moeten zich over het menselijke "oeps, die knakker heeft erover nagedacht, daar heeft hij een goed punt" heen kunnen zetten - maar als volwassenen moet ons dat lukken, toch?

_Als iemand elke nacht een verstopte neus heeft waar geen oplossing voor is en als ik dan zeg dat dit ook van de lever zou kunnen komen en dus allergie kan zijn_

Dat is eerlijk gezegd niet hoe het op mij overkwam.

Wat ik las was: "het ligt altijd aan de lever, en dus is het altijd allergie, en het maakt niet uit wat er verder aan de hand is, want dit kun je altijd met kruiden oplossen - maar ik vertel lekker niet hoe ik aan deze wijsheid kom".

Dat is misschien niet hoe je het bedoelde, maar het was wel de boodschap die bij mij overkwam. En ja, als ik die boodschap lees, dan vind ik dat ik mag zeggen dat er ook andere mogelijkheden zijn.

Nu weet ik (via PB's) dat ik niet de enige ben die jouw teksten op deze manier opvat. Dus misschien een tip voor jou: iets andere bewoordingen gebruiken. Zoals je het nu opschrijft in de tekst die ik hierboven citeerde, klinkt het al heel anders dan zoals het oorspronkelijk overkwam.

----------


## Flogiston

_Nog nooit heb ik, wanneer jij iemand een advies heb gegeven, geschreven dat het niet zou kunnen of op een fabeltje berust._

Als jij (of iemand anders) vindt dat ik ongelijk heb, heb ik eigenlijk liever dat je dat gewoon vertelt. Gewoon op een normale, open manier. Of dat je op z'n minst een vraag stelt over mijn beweringen.

Dan kan ik namelijk uitleg geven, en daarmee onduidelijkheden of zelfs misverstanden wegnemen. Dat lijkt me alleen maar nuttig, voor iedereen.

En wie weet heb jij (of iemand anders) wel gelijk. Want ik ben niet alwetend. Ik weet hoeveel fouten ik in het verleden heb gemaakt. Ik weet dat ik regelmatig mijn mening heb moeten bijstellen omdat ik het toch fout bleek te hebben.

Dat heeft mij bescheiden gemaakt.

In mijn teksten kom ik zelfverzekerd over, dat weet ik. Dat komt ook doordat ik toch al zulke lange lappen tekst schrijf. Als ik ook nog eens de nuance zou moeten aanbrengen dat ik het misschien wel verkeerd zou kunnen zien, en dat alles wat op opschrijf slechts mijn _voorlopige_ conclusie is, zouden mijn lappen tekst nóg langer worden dan ze al zijn.

Daar komt bij dat het in de wereld waaruit ik afkomstig ben, heel vanzelfsprekend is dat niemand alles weet, dat iedereen beperkt is, en dat iedereen het dus fout kan hebben. Dat is zo vanzelfsprekend dat je het niet meer hoeft te vermelden, omdat iedereen het toch al weet, en omdat iedereen er van uitgaat dat alle anderen het ook weten.

Dus bij deze: mocht je een vraag hebben bij mijn tekst: stel je vraag! Mocht je het ergens niet mee eens zijn: vertel het gewoon! Samen komen we er dan wel uit.



_als dit waar zou zijn dan zouden alle artsen dit wel gebruiken. Hiermee zal je alleen discussie uitlokken._

Toch is dat wel een punt dat ik wil noemen. Als iemand een prachtige geneesmethode heeft gevonden die goed werkt en geen bijwerkingen heeft, dan is het volgens mij een terechte vraag waarom de artsen die methode dan niet gebruiken.



_Laten wij proberen van nu af aan samen te werken met respect voor elkaars mening daar hebben de personen die met problemen zitten meer aan._

Helemaal mee eens!

waarbij ik jouw bijdrage en mijn twee lange reacties daarop zie als het beginpunt van die samenwerking

----------


## Flogiston

Oh ja, mocht je vragen hebben op wat ik hier nu heb geschreven, of ergens verder op door willen gaan - ook daarvoor geldt wat ik schreef, namelijk: stel je vragen, gooi je vraagtekens eruit, laat weten waar je het niet mee eens bent.

Even cru en simplistisch uitgedrukt: van mij mag je mijn boodschap bij wijs van spreken compleet in de pan hakken, zolang je mij maar heel laat.  :Wink:

----------


## afra1213

Flogiston,

_Wat ik las was: "het ligt altijd aan de lever, en dus is het altijd allergie, en het maakt niet uit wat er verder aan de hand is, want dit kun je altijd met kruiden oplossen - maar ik vertel lekker niet hoe ik aan deze wijsheid kom"._

Het blijkt maar weer dat het erg moeilijk is goed middels brief/mail uit te drukken wat je bedoeld. Ik heb wel hele frapante dingen gezien en wilde jullie van mijn ervaringen op de hoogte stellen.
Gezien jouw toelichting heb ik heb mij misschien ook soms verkeerd uitgedrukt. 
Ik weet een ding wel zeker als ik met jouw een avond onder het genot van een biertje zou hebben gesproken was het anders verlopen. In een gesprek is alles immers veel gemakelijker uit te leggen dan middels schrift en dan zou ik je ook nog meer hebben kunnen vertellen.

Ik denk dat wij beide hievan geleerd hebben. 

Wat mij betreft zetten wij een streep onder hetgeen heeft plaatsgevonden en laten wij van nu af aan samenwerken om mensen op dit forum aan het denken te zetten en proberen te helpen.

Ik zal van mij kant proberen in het vervolg nog duidelijker aan te geven of ik iets van internet heb gehaald of dat ik het zelf heb geconstateerd.

----------


## Flogiston

Klinkt goed!

Maar... laten we wel op elkaar blijven reageren. Want als we niet mogen reageren is geen samenwerking mogelijk.

Laatste opmerking:
Het zal best nog wel eens gebeuren dat ik irritant overkom. Zeg dat dan gewoon, dat is de enige mogelijkheid die er is om er wat aan te doen. Andersom ook: het zal best nog wel eens gebeuren dat jij irritant overkomt. Als ik dat dan ook gewoon mag zeggen, dan denk ik dat we alle probleempjes binnen korte tijd kunnen oplossen.

----------


## afra1213

Akkoord

Doen we

----------

